# Asbury Park Zombie Walk and Undead Festival in New Jersey



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

The Asbury Park Zombies are at it again, and this year, they have added a weekend long Undead Convention.

Dates: Friday Oct 21 through Sunday Oct 23
Zombie Walk: Saturday, Oct 22 at 5:00 PM
Price for Convention entrance: $10 p/p per day or $20 for entire weekend, children under 10 free.

Anyone going? We will go on Saturday and stay to watch the walk.


From their website:
The New Jersey Zombie Walk is on Saturday, October 22nd and is (as always) TOTALLY FREE! We’ll have a Base Camp in the Grand Arcade of Convention Hall which will open at 10am with the Undead Festival. Our team of professional artists will once again be offering Zombie Makeovers for a nominal ticket fee, or you can get bloody in the DIY makeup area and Blood Bath on the beach. The walk will begin at 5:00PM this year, no Guinness count.. this time we head straight for the city!



THE UNDEAD FESTIVAL IS ALL WEEKEND LONG!

Asbury Park Convention Hall will be transformed into a post-apocalyptic wonderland October 21st, 22nd and 23rd as the Undead Festival takes over the building! We’re working on a final schedule for the event that will include over fifty vendors, zombie costume & cosplay contests, a horrific fashion show, haunting music.. zombiefied cake.. after parties and theatrical performances.. special screenings and sneak peeks at some of the hottest new zombie films, shows and video games.. LIVE panel discussions and meet and greets with famous artists and actors from your favorite horror titles and MUCH MORE.



CONVENTION HALL HOURS AND TICKET PRICES

THE UNDEAD FESTIVAL WILL BE GOING ON ALL THREE DAYS! 

We’re taking over the building and developing an amazing schedule of events! You’re not going to want to miss a single moment of the mayhem! Guests will be meeting fans and signing autographs all three days unless otherwise noted. The festival will also be host to more than 75 vendors selling all kinds of incredible horror and genre goodies including posters, shirts, toys, movies, collectibles, edible zombie treats and original art! Convention Hall hours are:



FRIDAY, OCTOBER 21ST - 4:00pm - 10:00pm with after-parties TBA

SATURDAY, OCTOBER 22ND - 10:00am - 6:00pm with after-parties TBA

SUNDAY, OCTOBER 23RD - 11:00am - 5:00pm



Discount tickets are available for pre-sale online! Admission prices are:

1 DAY PASS* - $10 each individual day

FULL WEEKEND PASS* - $20 for the whole festival!

CHILDREN 10 years and under - FREE!



* Undead Festival passes are good for entry into Convention Hall only and do not include admission to after parties or other events coinciding on the Boardwalk.

All proceeds from ticket sales will help fund the Zombie Walk and Undead Festival


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

We went to the Zombie walk today. It was a little cold at the beach, but there were tons of walking dead...






























More pictures in my album.


----------

